# Small Bridgeport, $800. On Craigslist.



## T Bredehoft (Aug 28, 2015)

I can't use it, 110 volt variable speed 1/2 hp motor, strange looking mount. They claim it runs.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5190617772.html


----------



## Holescreek (Aug 28, 2015)

It's worth it's weight in scrap all day long!


----------



## hman (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks like a gen-you-wine museum piece, if nothing else!  Too bad they don't show a closeup of the serial number or date of manufacture.  And the section of the column just above the table looks like it can be adapted as a horizontal mill (?).

But if it runs (and the dovetails are OK), I'm sure somebody will enjoy a nice bargain.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 29, 2015)

It looks like just the head is Bridgeport. Adapted to an old horizontal mill


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 29, 2015)

I agree, it's an old horizontal mill base with a Bridgeport head mounted on the overarm.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 29, 2015)

I must be getting cheap in my old age because I wouldn't pay more than $200 for that thing.


----------



## Chippy (Aug 29, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> It's worth it's weight in scrap all day long!



Please let me know where you bring your scrap


----------



## Andre (Aug 29, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I must be getting cheap in my old age because I wouldn't pay more than $200 for that thing.



Why? 

I have a 1948 Bridgeport with the exact same milling head, a later production M-head. #7 Brown and Sharpe spindle taper.

Just because it's on a horizontal base doesn't mean it's bad. Albeit a bit rusty


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 30, 2015)

it's also a universal too! as long as every thing works and it's not worn beyond use this would be leagues ahead of an X2/3 or anything else you could buy around here for that price


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 30, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> it's also a universal too!



YES, it has the X swivel on the Knee.   That ought to be worth the price of admission, by its self.  If Only......


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 30, 2015)

That's an old Brown & Sharpe No. 2 universal mill, early 1910's or younger, gutted, with the Bridgeport M head.  If anyone cares to know....


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 30, 2015)

If it where close enough to me I would check it out. As has been said it would beat any thing new in that price range.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Aug 30, 2015)

IMO: I'd rather kick in another 400$ - 1200$ for a more modern BP, or other mill.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 1, 2015)

as always, that depends on if you have another $400-1200 and if you can find a BP for even $2000 where you live. Something else to think about is how much tooling that $1200 might get you, or even a lathe to go with it..


----------

